# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَا أُولِي الألْبَابِ

## ربيع الأديب

-	 قال تَعالى { وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَا أُولِي الألْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتّقُونَ } [ البقرة : الآيةُ 179 ] قال الجلالُ السُّيُوطِي : " وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ " أي بَقَاءٌ عَظِيم يا ذوِي العُقُولِ لأنَّ الْقَاتِلَ إذَا عَلِمَ أنّهُ يُقْتَل ارتَدَعَ فَأحْيَا نَفْسَهُ ...تفسير الجلالين بتصرّف يسير ص 27 . قال الحافظُ العِماد بن كَثِير : يَقُولُ تَعَالى : وفِي شَرْعِ القَصَاصِ لكم - وهو قَتْلُ الْقَاتلِ- حِكْمَةٌ عَظِيمةٌ ، وَهِيَ بَقَاءُ الْمُهَج وصَونُها ، لأنّه إذا عَلِمَ الْقَاتِلُ أنّهُ يُقْتَل انْكَفَّ عنْ صَنِيعِهِ ، فَكَانَ ذَلكَ حياةَ النّفُوسِ اهـ عمدة التّفْسِير ج 1 ص 213 . قال الإمامُ البَغَوِي :"وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ " أيْ بَقاءٌ ، وذَلِكَ أنّ الْقَاصِدَ للقَتْلِ إذَا عَلِمَ أنَّهُ إذَا قَتَلَ يُقْتَل ، يَمْتَنِعُ عن الْقَتْلِ ، فَيَكُونُ فِيه بَقَاؤه وبقاء من همَّ  بِقَتْلِهِ . مَعَالِمُ التّنْزيل ج 1 ص 103 . قال العلاّمة البلاغي الزّمَخْشَرِي : ...وَهِيَ الحَيَاةُ الحَاصِلَةُ بالارتِداعِ عنِ الْقَتْلِ لِوقوعِ العِلْمِ بالاقْتِصَاصِ منَ القَاتِلِ لأنّهُ إذا همَّ بِالقَتْلِ فَعَلِمَ أنّهُ يَتَقَصَّ فارْتَدَعَ منهُ سَلِمَ صَاحِبه منَ القَتْلِ وسَلِمَ هو منَ القوْدِ ، فَكانَ القِصاصُ سَبَبَ حياةِ نَفْسَيْنِ . الكشّاف ص 111 . قالَ الشيخُ وهبةُ الزُّحيْلِي : أيْ لَكُم فِي هَذا الجِنْس من الحُكمِ الذي هو القِصَاص حياةٌ عظيمة ...وحكمة القِصاصِ : أنه يُساعِدُ عَلَى تَوْفِير الحياة الْهانِئة الْمُسْتَقِرّة للْجَماعة ، ويَزْجُرُ القَاتِلَ وأمثَالَهُ ، وَيَقْمَعُ العُدْوان ، ويُخَفِّفُ من ارتِكابِ جَريمةِ الْقَتْلِ ، إذْ من عَلِمَ أنّهُ إذَا قتلَ غَيْرَهُ قُتِلَ بِهِ ، امْتَنَعَ عن القَتلِ ، فَحَافَظَ عَلَى الْحَياتَيْن : حياةَ القَاتِل والمَقْتُولِ  . اهـ مُختصراً ج 1 ص 468 . 471

----------

